# Feed before a race



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Any opinions on when to last feed the birds before a Saturday race and what do you feed them?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jiggs said:


> Any opinions on when to last feed the birds before a Saturday race and what do you feed them?


Keep in mind I'm no expert............sometimes I think I'll never figure this out, but this is what I do. If the race is a 300 or less and it doesn't look like it will be a tough one, I feed mine all they want to eat on Friday morning before they are shipped Friday afternoon. I use a mix from Browns called "supercrack" that is a little higher in fat. If the race is 200 miles or less, they get the supercrack on Friday morning only. If it's a 300 they get 1/2 supercrack and 1/2 regular feed on Thursday and supercrack on Friday. It it's a 400 or 500 they get 1/2 supercrack and 1/2 regular feed on Wed, and supercrack on Thurs. and Fri. On the 400 and 500 I feed them all they want in the AM on Thurs. and a little more around noon on Thurs. (We ship the 400 and 500 on thurs.) Got all that?? LOL
Now, we've got a guy that we fly with and this is what he SAYS he does and he beats us all just about every week. Up to 300 miles, he doesn't feed his birds at all before he ships them. It seems to work for him but I won't ship my birds with a completely empty crop. If they run into trouble and are out for an extra day, they are already one day behind on feed. I don't think that's good.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes - I am asking as I know some people don't feed on the Friday morning and some do and want to know what is better (in our opinions of course ) there are probably arguements for both. I believe that on the long flight home the muscles are burning feul and if there is not any food it cannot burn as fast thus on saturday a bit of food in the bird can make a difference??? - or not. What would be the reason for not feeding on a Friday?

I also prefer a little food in their crops but do not give all that they can eat.

I dont have a "special" mix - even though I have heard of honey, peanuts etc, Some add substances in the water before - I do not see the harm in this - unless they are banned of course


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I have heard of Poweraide (Gatoraide) being added to the water - your opinions on this??


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Birds fed too heavy before a race will 'throw up' their crop contents when they land.

Young birds are particularly hard to get to trap if they've been fed to heavy before shipping.

We feed Thursday night for a Friday shipping/Sat. morning release for youngsters on the short races. Light feed Friday morning for longer/tougher races.

For long races in our OB's, they are fed the morning of shipping... and fed on the trailer on mornings other than race morning (our long end race is a Wed. night pick up .. the 600 mile birds go up Friday morning, the 500 usually Saturday morning)

Type of feed also varies on the type of race.. longer the race, the higher the fat content in the feed.

Clear water only the day of shipping. "birdie-gatorade" (you can buy stuff to mix in the water made especially for the birds, mix your own, or use plain - not flavoured - pedialite) is in the drinkers for them when they return if it's a long race/ hot weather.

If you give them additives on shipping day ... and they don't like the taste, they won't drink all day .. might not drink in the trailer... then will go down for water on the race course... usually at a dirty pond...


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks seems as if we all sort of agree!


----------



## silk (May 11, 2006)

I feed half the days food ration in the morning before basketing for races when the birds are being transported overnight to the release point. I feed normal ration when they are basketed 2 days before the race because they are fed by the liberator and you have no control over when and how much they eat.


----------

